# Brick House Curb Appeal Ideas Needed



## Colbyt

Looks pretty darn nice to me.

When the roof needs doing dimensional shingles in a complimentary color would add some pizazz. Light colored shingles are always a negative for me.

If that grassy area between the bushes and walk is as small as it looks perhaps strip the sod, mulch and plant some low growing stuff. Even if you just mulch it, it would tend to bring out the shrubs you have.


----------



## de-nagorg

Looks nice to me also.

You asked for impressions. 

That WHITE trim is too bright, it needs to be either dulled, or changed to a color more complimentary to the brick. And as already stated the roof color is not doing you any favors, it shows a few spots of wear and clashes with everything else.

I could see a paver courtyard in between and around the plants, out as far as the pillars for the porch cover. With a wrought iron railing with just a couple of gateways out to the lawn. And a small wall to hide the hose reel box in.



ED


----------



## ChuckF.

The shrub under the bay window needs severe pruning, like down to 12-16". Keep the pink thing. The shrub between the two windows on the left needs to be removed or also cut way down.

The trim above the front porch is too wide and bright and doesn't match any other trim. Maybe could be refaced with wood matching the framing under it, or painted to match.


----------



## Windows on Wash

It looks very nice to me as well.


----------



## NorthernWinds

You have a nice, attractive house, so that's a good starting point.

I would look at the balance issue; the lovely flowering shrub on the left (in the picture and looking at the house from the front) is larger than anything else; even though the shrub beneath the bay window could stand a bit off the top, it's barely noticeable. 

The right side of the house could benefit from some color so the landscaping doesn't look lopsided and fade into the shade. I might add a few shrubs that bloom specifically in the shade, but that also depends on how much shade and sun that area gets, depending on the time of day.

Small flowering shrubs could complement the pillars, with the shrubs placed on the outside of each column. Shrubs or stately flowers in container pots would be an alternate choice. Flanking pillars or columns not only creates an inviting , softening look but adds a bit of classic balance.

Hydrangeas are a favorite of mine and would provide color for quite a while as well as winter interest if the house doesn't get strong winter winds on the front of the house. 

Colors in pastels would soften the brick and create an inviting look. Yellows and reds might be too strong for the brick. 

You can also create a layered landscape with taller plants toward the house, a smaller layer in front and even smaller layer in front of them. That would provide a nice fullness with soft colors and flowers.

As a subsequent stage and if you're ambitious, you could flank that nice curving path with low growing flowering ground covers, or somewhat taller flowering plants. 

Low growing junipers might be a consideration as well, with summer plantings of something like wave petunias inbetween. There's a large expansion of grass surrounding that path, and it just begs for attention.


----------



## Startingover

I agree with the above posters.

When I used to watch the curb appeal shows they talked about a welcoming entrance. You have a really nice home.

One thing they used to always improve upon was a quality light by the front door and if there was a mail box they put a better one on. And a nice placque with house numbers.

Do you have space by your drive to make a parking spot next to it?


----------



## Seattle2k

This is simply one man's opinion, and I'm not saying my tastes are any better than yours...

My first impression was "it already looks Great!" And it does! Upon further thought, the entryway looks out of place. The entryway itself looks fantastic, but doesn't match the house. The natural timbers and stone veneer make me think "ski resort". Personally, I feel the timbers would look better if white, to match the trim.

I wouldn't paint the brick siding.

As for the front yard, an island (either a raised mound, or flat) with some small ornamental shrubs and plants would help add some interest and depth. I have a thing for Japanese maple, and I think a low-growing variety red or orange one would look great in the front yard.


----------



## Oso954

I would not paint the porch timbers white. That will make it stand out more than it already does. If I were to paint the porch timbers, I would use a color darker than the stain that is on them, something closer to the house color.

Getting rid of the glaring white trim paint on the gable end of the porch will do a lot to reduce the eye drawing effect of the porch.


----------



## Seattle2k

By the way, this thread might do better in the Landscaping section, rather than "Green Home Improvement".


----------



## frs2015

*Response to: Brick house curb appeal ideas needed*

Hi There,

First off, just wanted to say that your home looks great, but some ways to add more curb appeal to your home is:

1. Install outdoor lighting
2. Add arbors or fence panels
3. Add outdoor artwork
4. Make a grand entry

Hope these tips help!


----------



## jamesstarks

The curb appeal is very very nice for this house. Just looking at a picture I can tell that it is a bright and welcoming home. One thing that might catch people off guard would be the white roof. If you could maybe change that, it could help, maybe a light brown that matches the brick. Not like the roof looks bad, just think that it could be improved a little bit. 

Other than that the house looks great and i really like the landscaping, especially the big bushes and tree on the left of your home.


----------

